# Advise wellbutrin users..major self esteem issues



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

I have recently gone through some lab work. Phys wants to rule out Thyroid issues that they say triggers same like depression systems. Although after spending hour in office crying eyes out of feelings of my marriage, H, feeling horrible about self, gaining major weight due to stress eater, etc., she did say regardless of lab results, feels Wellbutrin or Prozac may be option for me to help me feel better of self and focus.

I'm making major mistakes at work, do not focus at all and cry almost every morning trying to get dressed as I've gained 20lbs in 1 year! Use to be so confident and strong...not anymore. I just never wanted to be a statistic. Never wanted to resort to a drug to make me 'feel better' about life. She said the Wellburtin helps most women especially with low self esteem. Guess I'm still very leary. Not only that, maybe my fear is even with a 'clear focused mind' I may still not find what I feel is needed to be happily ever after. I cry at drop of a hat, have no energy, EAT, really hate myself. I spend hours trying to make myself feel 'pretty' everyday. Sometimes works til I see my full figure in mirror and realize all my clothes for this winter are way too small and financially cannot replace them, nor do I want too. The next size up is NOT a modd enhancer that's for sure!

So, since I'm considering the Wellbutrin over Prozac to try and at least help me focus at work so I don't loses my job, was hoping I may get feedback from users here.

I really appreciate your comments!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'm no longer taking it, my depression has resolved. But I did take wellbutrin in the past. It does, for me at least, an excellent job. It gave me a dramatic improvement very quickly. I don't want to say immediate, but it was pretty close to immediate. 

I never gained any weight while taking it, and it had no negative effect on my sex drive. It did improve it, though. Of course, that was because it was improving everything else, so it naturally followed that my sex drive would improve too. 

I took it for about a year and a half, and did have to get back on it again for about 8 months about a year or a year and half after I got off it the first time.


----------

